# Thyroid-stimulating hormone, thyroglobulin, and thyroid hormones and risk of differentiated thyroid carcinoma



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroid-stimulating hormone, thyroglobulin, and thyroid hormones and risk of differentiated thyroid carcinoma.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/5273930/ZZAE36233BD012454DA6A78FECFD05D6D6/?news_id=811&newsdt=051414&subspec_id=419&utm_source=DailyNL&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_content=General-Article&utm_campaign=article-section

Personally, I have been aware of this for years and that is one of many reasons why I always urge either an ultra-sound or RAIU.

Don't take chances..............................


----------

